# HOW MUCH SHOULD I ASK?



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

about to craigslist this stuff but dunno what to ask for it

i have 3 10" mtx 4000 subs they are 12 ohm subs made to run in 3 at 4 ohm...there like new and still real stiff feeling











then i have a 12" rockford fosgate punch hx2 dual 4 ohm sub


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

depends. people will lowball. 

maybe 75 for the 3 10's and 50 for the rf


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR THE 3 10'S SHIPPED TO 90744


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Shit i'd build a box for them 10's for the hell of it.Put my 3 JL 10's on the side lines for a minute.

Ahh what the hell shipped to 66502


----------

